# Hoe ver skiet julle na bokke?Wie kwes nie?



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

Hoe ver skiet julle gemaklik na diere en wie het nog nie gekwes nie?Wat is die persentasie wat julle gekwes het?Myne is so 8.3 % .
Die verste wat ek n bok geskiet het was n Springbok op 50 yrds,glo nie ek sal dit weer doen nie.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Vlakvark op 40 yards, pens skoot het vark 70 tree verder gekry.

Sal nie weer so 'n skoot vat nie.

Rooibok in Feb van jaar gekwes op 20 yards. Kwaai quatering away en het 'n duim te voor geskiet.

My siening is dat daar twee tipe jagters is:

Die wat reeds bokke gekwes het en die wat nog gaan kwes.

Gerhard


----------



## valie (Oct 10, 2006)

Ek probeer om nie verder as 30 tree te skiet nie. 

Het wel 'n koedoe op ongv 20 tree gekwes. Dit was 'n skoot wat ek nie moes vat nie. Die koeodoe het vir my gestaan en kyk.

Die verste wat ek geskiet het was 'n hadida op 80 tree. Ook iets wat ek nie weer sal doen nie. My vrou het my amper afgeslag


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ek is werklik baie gelukkig wat kwesbokke aanbetref, het nog net 1 bok gekwes. Sal dit nooit vergeet nie, Puku in Zambia 2002, 43yards quatering away, hy het my los hande gestring jump. (Het 'n 70# Mathews Q2 geskiet, Beman ICS 340's en Rocky Mountain Ti100gr broadheads). Moes seker die skoot gelos het want hy het na my gekyk, maar jul weet mos hoe is 'n mens. Pyl is so duim van bo af deur. Bok lewe seker vandag nog want ek is absoluut seker dat dit 'n non-lethal skoot was. Het net drie druppels bloed gekry. Dit was 'n naar gevoel, kon nie slaap nie, het twee dae die hele area gefynkam maar niks.

Het ook al langer skote geskiet, maar net die wat ek 110% seker was in my skiet vermoee was om te kan maak. Swartwildebees op 77yards, Blouwildebees op 71yards, Rooibok op 68yards, Kolgans op 60yards ens.

Het baie dinge geleer met lang skote, jou "shooting form" moet absoluut foutloos wees. As jy die kill zone van 'n bv. 'n Rooibok op 80yards wil konstant raak skiet (ongeveer 6" diameter) kan jy jouself indink wat jou groepering moet wees op 20yards? Hoeveel van ons kan nou werklik al ons broadhead tipped pyle in 'n 6" kol sit, 10 uit 10 skote? Nog belangrike faktore is 1. 'n baie stil, high energy boog. Jy verloor baie Ke/spoed op 'n langer afstand. 2. Stil pyle/broadheads, dit is die pyl waarvoor 'n dier stringjump op lang afstand, nie die boog nie. 3. Broadheads wat ongelooflik goed vlieg.

Die beste opsie/rig vir long range shooting is volgens my 'n 80#+ boog (vir meer Ke), 5gr.p.p pyle (vir meer spoed), mechanicals (vir akuraatheid, veral in wind) en ongelooflike skiet vermoee (duh!).

Ek moet noem dat as ek uitwerk is meer as 70% van die skote wat ek al in my lewe geskiet het 30yards was. Ek probeer altyd so na as moontlik kom, 15yards as ek kan, why not! Net as dit nie anders kan nie, ek seker is dat ek dit kan doen en alles in plek is sal ek 'n uitermatige lang skoot vat.


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*String jump*

Die probleem met die stelling dat jy 'n sekere gootte kol konstant moet raakskiet neem ongelukkig nie "bok-koors" in ag nie......


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dis hoekom ek 'n paar keer melding maak van die feit dat jy as jagter se skietvermoee ongevraagd moet wees. Maar ja, daar is altyd die "human factor".


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nog nie een bok verder as 25 yards geskiet nie. Laas jaar 'n shocker gehaad. Daar is min in hierdie lewe wat so goor soos kwes voel. Ek het my self hierdie jaar beloof om ekstra koelkop te wees en nie oorhaastig te skiet nie. Ek weet my form en toerusting is so te se perfek vir my, ek het baie geskiet die jaar en het baie self vertroue maar my kop los my. Ek skiet hopeloos te vinnig as diere by die hides opdaag.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

In 2005 I lost a mountain reedbuk at 20 yard, because I used at this time the 125 EXP mechanical from Carbon Express. The blades opened not synchronously and the Ke was reduced. I follow the blood trail high up in the mountain to dawn but without a success. At next morning I found the place where the animal laid down, but in the night any predator was faster than I am.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Afstand*

Yikes Engee, 70 en 80 yrds is darem ver op 'n bok! Onthou toe jy die foto van die swartwildebees op AT gepost het, goeie skoot. Verste wat ek nog op 'n bok geskiet het was op 'n rooibok op 35 yrds. Het gelukkig nog nooit 'n bok gekwes met die boog nie! Verste skoot wat ek nog geskiet het was 75yrds op 'n fisant. Die pyl het so 5 tree voor hom opgeslaan en hom mooi deur die bors getref. Sal nie sommer weer so ver skiet nie.

Sal maar sien hoe ver die bokke die naweek vir my gaan "pose".


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

No further than 40 yards! Wounded my first animal this year. Warthog at 14 yards. Shot was good but couldn't find much blood in the dry dust. Had to give up on the search due to bad light. Found it the next morning about 30 yards from where we stopped the night before. Oh well, at least the jackals had a good meal! :sad:


----------

